# Zebra striping on a Thoroughbred?



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

So... I have been noticing striping on Grace's flank. They are raised and in a pattern. I have had her barely a year, so I have no idea if this is normal for her...

Has anyone heard of striping on a TB? I have never heard of it.

Pictures!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

When you say raised, do you mean the skin underneath is bumpy?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Interesting! Subbing.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Chiilaa said:


> When you say raised, do you mean the skin underneath is bumpy?


No, like it's not just color stripes, the fur makes it's own textured pattern. Does that make sense?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. I have heard of these. There is one crazy woman who claims it's brindle even lol. It's just a texture change. Anyone that has had pinto horses will be able to tell you that coloured hair feels different to white hair. Sometimes it can happen in the coloured hair too. Not sure why it happens though lol.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can vouch for the texture changes with colors. My paint mare is sorrel and white. Her white on her body is softer then the color. Almost silk like. Chilly's white on her face in winter though is very course.

My tobiano that I had a few years back, her white was always softer then the darker colored hairs too.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks! So, does anyone know what causes it? I know they are common on grullas and bucksins/duns, but a bay?

Here's a picture to show more forming. Looks like they are near her girth area, also. Although, some of that could be wrinkles.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Those aren't the zebra stripes that you see on dun horses.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

My Arab used to do that!! Here is the thread...

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/could-she-brindling-54882/


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Stretch marks,:rofl:
Sorry, was just in a silly mood.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I also vote texture change. In the winter, my mare's dapples are a different texture than the rest of her (she looks like a pinecone :lol.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yea I'd have to agree with everyone on here. I believe I've seen these on curly horses too.
And Chiilaa, did you get the msg I sent u?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Chiilaa...I dont feel the difference on Tess haha


----------

